What are nodes in Drupal? - davidmillernyc
======
pendexgabo
I would assume you didn't read this:
[https://www.drupal.org/documentation/modules/node](https://www.drupal.org/documentation/modules/node)

Also, let me introduce you another good website for this kind of question:
[http://stackoverflow.com](http://stackoverflow.com) try it.

------
davidmillernyc
Ok..Thanks for sharing this valuable information.

